

Box.net Now Uses Scribd’s iPaper for Previews - Sorry, Adobe, but this thing just works better - raburmester
http://mashable.com/2008/02/21/boxnet-scribd-ipaper/

======
bouncingsoul
But it doesn't work better than the Safari or Preview.

I understand how slow and clunky Adobe Reader is, but I'm on a Mac: Safari
handles PDFs fast and renders text much nicer than iPaper.

No doubt Scribd will make iPaper even more awesome, but right now I'm gonna be
annoyed if sites lose their PDF links and only offer iPaper viewing.

~~~
immad
Is Safari orders of magnitude better than iPaper? Did you see the cool grid
thing iPaper does?.

Safari is kinda the minority too and I guess webmasters would like to control
and monetize those documents if possible

~~~
curi
being able to download a PDF is an order of magnitude better than web-only.

------
nirmal
The best value here comes from not having to startup a Microsoft Office
application to view one of those types of documents.

So while iPaper may not be any better than FoxIt, Preview or Adobe Reader, it
is a lot better than starting a full fledged viewing/editing application just
to browse a document.

I own a Macbook and even it starts up Keynote if I want to look at a
PowerPoint presentation. It would be nice to setup QuickLook as the default
app for Office documents but I'm not sure if that's possible.

~~~
boucher
Quick look does work on Office documents. And keynote documents. Just hit
space bar instead of opening the document.

~~~
nirmal
I didn't mean to say that it doesn't work with Office documents. I only wanted
to make it the default action for double click. Thank you for the space bar
tip.

------
LostInTheWoods
Sorry Adobe? You realize iPaper is Flash based, another Adobe product.

Long live Adobe!

~~~
alaskamiller
Adobe could care less if iPaper catches on. They'll just copy it and release
it into the next version of Flash Paper.

~~~
asdflkj
Or buy it.

~~~
alaskamiller
Maybe. Maybe not. To survive, startups have to assume that's not the case.

------
cdr
After tying it, I wouldn't say it works better than Reader or FoxIt.

~~~
WenomousVit
On my machine, with my browser, iPaper seems to be far _slower_ than Foxit.

~~~
cdr
I have a reasonably fast machine, but iPaper seems at least as unresponsive as
Reader.

------
migpwr
I'm all about it but what's with the name? iPaper? When is the "i" thing going
to die? Product is great but they could have put a little more work into the
name imo...

~~~
immad
why does the name matter if the product is great? The name is a b2b name,
normal web users would hardly have to interact with it.

------
Raphael
True dat. If someone is dumb enough to make a PDF, then I will be slightly
less annoyed if I can view it in Scribd. Still doesn't top FoxIt, though.

~~~
boucher
"Dumb enough to make a PDF"?

You mean, dumb enough to make the only completely device independent, 100%
consistent document format?

